# [OFF] Linux sur un routeur WIFI: OpenWRT

## El_Goretto

Parait que c'est très connu, mais comme moi j'avais jamais mis les mains dans le WIFI (je suis un intransigeant du RJ45 Gigabit.. enfin quand ça veut bien), forcément ça me paraissait un peu underground.

En fait, sur pas mal de routeur avec suffisamment de ROM&RAM (genre un Linksys WRT54 suivant versions), il est possible d'installer la distribution OpenWRT, soit un linux "complet" avec busybox en clé de voute (et complétion façon bash, svp) et une gestion des packages avec ipkg. Evidemment, on retrouvera nos grands amis iptables, dnsmasq, un démon ssh (qu'on peut configurer en authentification par clés, rooooh), etc. Comment dire... c'est tellement open, qu'on pourra si on veut y installer un squid, snort, OpenVPN, etc. Voilà qui devrait suffir à lever le sourcil ne n'importe quel gentoiste. Sans compter que la doc (en anglais) est très bien faite, et complète. Ca permet d'apprendre des choses sur le harware des routeurs, et d'éviter de perdre du temps à comprendre comment sont gérées les interfaces réseaux (ya une tambouille à base de VLANs et de bridge en interne assez particulière, donc quand il faut configurer le firewall, ça peut être utile).

Si on ajoute à çà le projet X-wrt, qui propose une nouvelle interface web des plus sexy (cf screenshots), complète et fonctionnelle (création de règle firewall (basique)et QoS ultra simple), ben... C'est du tout bon  :Smile: 

Ya juste que j'ai du mal à évaluer l'impact de tant de fonctionnalités sur les perfs. Pour du partage de connexion internet, ça va, mais j'ai peur que de poste à poste, on soit loin des 54Mb/s: technique "guilc" ( :Wink: ) à base de netcat: +2Mo/s de débit entre un poste et le routeur, charge CPU à 100%. Si je suis courageux, je referai un test en un poste en filaire et un en WIFI.

Le seul truc qui m'embête, c'est qu'il va falloir que je rende ce petit bijou au pater familias, pour qui je l'avais acheté à l'origine, sniff   :Mr. Green: 

(une dernière chose, il faut savoir bidouiller un tantinet si vous voulez sortir des confs "standards": j'ai cassé le mode bridge entre le WIFI et le LAN en le remplaçant par du routage standard (via l'interface X-wrt), mais cela a nécessité d'adapter à la main le script WPA et iptables qui ne sont pas prévus pour gérer les 2 séparemments. Mais c'est pas compliqué, vu que j'y suis arrivé ^^).

----------

## SnowBear

Salut,

actuellement j'utilise un clone (dd-wrt) sur une fonera et je trouve l'ensemble très bien et surtout complet comme je le désirerais (ou presque).

Je devrais d'ici quelques temps migrer mon point d'accès wifi Linksys wap54g sur de l'openwrt pour le coté geekeste de la chose (possibilité d'installer weechat  :Very Happy:  ).

----------

## MaKKrO

Salut,

Ca fait maintenant plus d'un an que ma boite travaille sur OpenWrt. 

On a des boards WRT54GS.

On a refait toute l'interface graphique et aussi developper un asterisk dessus.

Ca marche au top, j'aime vraiment ce pti truc !

----------

## El_Goretto

dd-wrt c'est le mal!!   :Evil or Very Mad: 

J'ai lu ceci: accusé de récupération du travail d'OpenWRT sans respect de la GPL, et flagrant délit de vantardise du "développeur" responsable pour un travail qui n'est pas la sien. Seul intérêt: l'interface web quand OpenWRT n'en avait pas, et je parle même pas de X-wrt (GPL) qui va bien au delà maintenant).

----------

## SnowBear

Oups   :Crying or Very sad: 

Y'a plus qu'a trouver comment mettre en place OpenWRT sur une fonera OO

----------

## VisualStation

Arf moi aussi j'utilise DD-WRT depuis un bon moment :$

Je sens que je vais mettre X-WRT rapidement :$

@Edit : La mise à Jour a été faite !

Pour ceux qui ont DD-WRT vous faites la mise à jour via l'interface Web Administration (avec mise à niveau) et c'est la que on voit que openwrt est éellment puissant, le changement se fait sans problème ! Je viens de le faire à l'instant ! Il a repris mes autres fichiers de configuration  :Smile: .

Il faut juste que je réajuste mes IP statics car le hosts à été réécrit  :Smile: 

----------

## nemo13

Bonsoir ,

Flûte El Goretto me donne envie de fourger ma wanadoobox à ma soeur   :Evil or Very Mad: 

Juste un petit truc que j'ai la flemme de chercher ailleurs   :Embarassed: 

au niveau adsl c'est inclus dans la bête ou faut-il un modem/eth ?

si oui jusqu'à quel débit l'interface peut-elle tourner ?

A+

merci pour ce fil.

----------

## CryoGen

ah les firmwares alernatifs pour routeur ^_^

Ca m'a bien dépanné pour faire un réseau Wifi entre routeur linksys wrt54g en WDS   :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## VisualStation

 *nemo13 wrote:*   

> Bonsoir ,
> 
> Flûte El Goretto me donne envie de fourger ma wanadoobox à ma soeur  
> 
> Juste un petit truc que j'ai la flemme de chercher ailleurs  
> ...

 

Le WRT54G* non, c'est un routeur wifi mais que routeur avec un port wan pour permettre d'y mettre tout ce que l'on souhaite !

Par principe je pends toujours les machines qui font une chose à la fois ! Car mon routeur lache, et bien c'est un de mes serveurs linux qui prend le relais avec mon modem (vieux speedtouch en ethernet il a 6 ans) et si le modem lache et bien je ne dois rempalcer que le modem. Mai sil existe des solutions complètes modem+routeur dans la serie Buffalo : Buffalo WHR-HP-AG108 et consorts.

En tout cas, je trouve mon routeur plus réactif maintenant et surtout, j'adore la possibilité d'avoir des graphes en temps réel.

----------

## titoucha

 *VisualStation wrote:*   

> 
> 
> @Edit : La mise à Jour a été faite !
> 
> Pour ceux qui ont DD-WRT vous faites la mise à jour via l'interface Web Administration (avec mise à niveau) et c'est la que on voit que openwrt est éellment puissant, le changement se fait sans problème ! Je viens de le faire à l'instant ! Il a repris mes autres fichiers de configuration .
> ...

 

Tu as pris quelle image parce que je suis arrivé sur une qui fait que 1.9Mb je la trouve un peu petite.   :Confused: 

Edit: j'ai tenté le coup et c'était bien celle-là.  :Very Happy: 

----------

## El_Goretto

@VisualStation: wééé, maintenant on va voir débarquer des routeurs en signature  :Smile: 

Déception: je n'ai plus le droit de rajouter quoi que ce soit dans la mienne, trop de caractère... Et pis en plus c'est pas mon routeur, sniiff...  :Laughing: 

edit:

Pour nemo13 et les autres intéressés potentiels, n'allez surtout pas acheter un WRT54GL à la FNAC ou Surcouf, où ils sont à 109¤ (prix public conseillé). Il est trouvable facilement à Montgallet ou sur LDLC à ~60¤.

----------

## VisualStation

Ca va il fonction ne bien, quoi que je suis un peu trop drastique au niveau DROP ALL.

Plus moyen de faire du ssh sur mon serveur en amont  :Sad: 

----------

## VisualStation

 *El_Goretto wrote:*   

> @VisualStation: wééé, maintenant on va voir débarquer des routeurs en signature 
> 
> Déception: je n'ai plus le droit de rajouter quoi que ce soit dans la mienne, trop de caractère... Et pis en plus c'est pas mon routeur, sniiff... 
> 
> edit:
> ...

 

70  en belgique  :Smile: 

----------

## titoucha

Au fait est ce qu'il y a déjà un firewall minimum sur X-wrt ou il faut tout faire à la main?

----------

## El_Goretto

C'est OpenWRT (pas X-wrt) qui propose le firewall iptables préconfiguré et directement fonctionnel.

De base (WIFI/LAN sur une même interface car en bridge):

-de WIFI/LAN vers routeur: tout OK

-le NAT de WIFI/LAN vers WAN: tout OK

-WAN vers routeur ou WIFI/LAN: rien.

Les règles iptables persos se configurent dans /etc/firewall.user, des chaines (sous-chaines de INPUT/FORWARD/OUTPUT) sont dispos pour la customisation. Il y a des règles optionnelles à décommenter pour autoriser le ssh depuis le WAN, par exemple.

Après, X-wrt propose par son interface de créer des règles supplémentaires (indépendamment de la conf "standard" d'OpenWRT), mais par un biais différent (fichier de conf propre) et des règles simplifiées: 1 adresse et 1 port à la fois. Impossible de spécifier des règles par interface par exemple. Mais ce n'est pas un problème pour monsieur tout le monde qui s'en satisfera, car de toute façon, ces interfaces "physiques" sont peu évidentes à isoler (rappelez vous: vlan+bridging), alors qu'un linuxien confirmé pourra faire ce qu'il veut dans /etc/firewall.user.

Le tout s'emboîte bien les uns aux autres (règles de base dans /etc/init.d + firewall.user + X-wrt), vérifié par un iptables -L -v, comme il se doit  :Wink: 

----------

## El_Goretto

Tiens, faites quelques recheches en tapant dd-wrt et GPL sur votre moteur préféré, et vous tomberez sur des pages comme celle-ci: http://www.bitsum.com/about-ddwrt.htm.

Ceux qui n'auront pas viré cette saleté de leur routeur d'ici ce Week End se verront flagellé à coup de spaghettis aldente jusqu'à ce que mort s'ensuive.   :Evil or Very Mad: 

 *http://www.alphacore.net/blog/index.php?2006/02 wrote:*   

> le cas dd-wrt est encore plus intéressant. Ce firmware viole également la GPL en utilisant des bouts de code propriétaires un peu partout. Mais plus intéressant, les fonctionnalités comme la partition JFFS2 ont été "backportées" depuis le projet OpenWrt, de même que la pluparte des nouveaux matériels supportés, l'ont d'abord été par OpenWrt, puis par dd-wrt. C'est surtout intéressant de voir avec quelle prétention le développeur brainslayer est capable de clamer haut et fort la valeur de son travail. Mais pire encore, une société commercialise des points d'accès embarquant dd-wrt, très mauvais point pour eux lorsque la violation de GPL sera connue du monde entier. Rappellons que dd-wrt n'existe que parce qu'OpenWrt n'intégrait pas d'interface web, ce qui n'est plus le cas maintenant.

 

----------

## SnowBear

:'(

Bon va falloir que je remigre la fonera ce week-end moi :/

----------

## xaviermiller

Mon routeur D-Link DSL-G604T a déjà un système linux d'origine (dont il existe une version GPL sur le site de DLink). Ce que je trouve dommage, c'est que le projet OpenWRT marque le DSL-G604T comme "Work in progress", alors qu'il n'y a qu'à récupérer et intégrer ce qui a été fait en GPL par D-Link...

Et on réinvente la roue dans son petit coin...   :Confused:   :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## El_Goretto

Ben après je ne connais pas le DSL-G604T, mais pour peu qu'il ne fonctionne pas au niveau de la nvram comme les WRT, ben forcément, ça ne risque pas de fonctionner. Ya peut être aussi le problème des drivers des chips qui n'est pas redistribuable, etc.

Faut savoir aussi que le projet OpenWRT est "lent" et a un rythme de développement qu'on va qualifié de maitrisé. J'ai d'ailleurs vu un projet FreeWRT qui a forké d'OpenWRT pour des raisons de désaccord sur le développement. Maintenant, je n'en sais pas plus, mais c'est cette "frilosité" qui a aussi motivé la création du projet X-wrt (dixit la page de garde).

Regarde du côté de la branche développement d'OpenWRT (nommée Kamikaze  :Smile: ) si par hasard ya du nouveau.

----------

